# New lurker



## PIEBELLY (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi all,
I have luked on the edges of this borad for a while but thought it time to show myself. Am 210lbs from UK trying for 300 would like to post a pic but am not sure how.


----------



## Charisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey there - always great to see a newbie. If you want encouragement, you've come to the right place... I don't know how you upload pictures myself, as I am an ignoramus, but I'd certainly like to see them if you find out how. The ladies here tend to be very appreciative of a fine belly pic!


----------



## PIEBELLY (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for encouragement i tried to upload a pic but it tells me they are tooo big, mmm maybe not like me yet he he but i will try again soon.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2005)

What you have to do is to reduce the file size using a visual editor program like Photoshop or ArcSoft Photostudio. A lot of scanners come with such software automatically and simple versions are often furnished with new computers or available for evaluation from the manufacturer for free download online. Linux users can use The Gimp, which is a free and open source image editor that is awesome! Most digital cameras take photos that are vast in file size...you have to shrink them down and then the download thingy works just fine!


----------



## PIEBELLY (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks will do when i get a chance


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 14, 2005)

Windows and Mac users can get The GIMP too, you know. It's a little weird for the inexperienced, but then, so is Photoshop.

Windows version (you need to install both of the top two): http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/stable.html

Mac version (just install the 2.2.8 version unless you don't have Tiger): http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Obesus (Oct 15, 2005)

I found the GIMP on my Mandrake Linux software several years ago and I thought it was just a great program once you got used to the oddities....now that I know I can get it for this computer too, I am just in a perkier mood! Thanks!
PS...Hail that nice Eris lady! LOL 



ataraxia said:


> Windows and Mac users can get The GIMP too, you know. It's a little weird for the inexperienced, but then, so is Photoshop.
> 
> Windows version (you need to install both of the top two): http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/stable.html
> 
> Mac version (just install the 2.2.8 version unless you don't have Tiger): http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/


----------

